# Super dark FRER evap?



## Nicole R.

Three days of weird “Evans/indents” or lines of some sort.
Took this before work- ran out the door came home to find this. 
FRER have evap a THIS bad?


----------



## Bump288

I would like to say no, but I would retest and wouldn’t trust this


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is pretty pink for an evap!


----------



## minties

It looks pretty solid and convincing, I'd like to see you do another test, exciting!


----------

